

Psychiatrists have detected the first case of "climate change delusion" - gibsonf1
http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,23991257-25717,00.html

======
Tichy
Low point of argumentation: guy being paranoid about global warming is "proof"
that all worries about global warming are just paranoia???

------
hugh
This article agrees with all my prejudices, but I still don't think it should
be here.

------
khafra
My goodness! A study commissioned in India, a nation which must choose between
an order-of-magnitude increase in CO2 emissions or remaining far longer in
relative poverty, determined that raising CO2 emissions are just fine. I'm not
qualified to comment on climate science, but it doesn't take a clinical
psychologist to spot the conflict of interests.

~~~
hugh
You can't go around dismissing scientific studies just because the authors
have a conflict of interest. There's almost always a conflict of interest in
any scientific study.

For example in most studies there's an "interesting" result (e.g. method P
works, X causes Y, Z is a real phenomenon) that might come out or a "less
interesting" result (method P doesn't work, X has nothing to do with Y, Z
doesn't really exist). The interesting result is almost always better for the
scientist's career.

------
timcederman
Hahaha, I _knew_ this would be an Andrew Bolt article as soon as I saw it was
news.com.au.

My brother sends me his stuff all the time. He makes some salient points, but
in general he's just pissed off that people are taking climate change so
seriously.

------
tbx
What a bunch of crap.

Climate change is a fact. But unlike the hole in the ozone layer (which is
being fixed), when there are _HUGE_ economic interests involved, a change in
enviromental politics is really hard to make.

------
baruman
I just hope idiots like this live long enough to experience everyday morning
temps of 95 degrees plus...

~~~
hugh
You hope he lives five billion years so that he can see the sun become a red
giant?

Seriously, everyday 95+ temperatures in anyone's lifetime? Ridiculous
exaggerations like that are the reason that overdone backlash articles like
this exist.

------
jerry5
Why is it that climate change denialism shows up on Hacker News a lot as of
late ... this isn't the first article of this type that I'm seeing here.

